# Persian: I'm a Persian girl



## vanilla_kiss64

How can you say this is Persian please!

I''m a persian girl, I like meeting other persians & I like being with my friends and going shopping!'

Thanks!


----------



## Tisia

vanilla_kiss64 said:


> I''m a persian girl, I like meeting other persians & I like being with my friends and going shopping!


 
It goes like this (If the 'Persian' word here imlpies Iranian not a Persian speaking person):

Formal: Man yek dokhtare Irani hastam, doost daaram digar Iraaniha ra bebinam, az boodan ba doostaanam lazzat mibaram va az kharid hosham mi'aayad. 

Informal: Man ye dokhtare Ironi hastam, doost daaram digar Ironiha ro bebinam, az boodan ba doostaanam lazzat mibaram va az kharid hosham miaad.

Regards
Tisia


----------



## Bienvenidos

The Afghan version would be a bit different than what Tisia wrote, but hers, as always, are 100% amazing   

Afghan Version:

*Ma yag doxtara Irâni astam, hošam myâya diga Irânyâra bibinam, az budan ba dustanam lezat mibaram, sowdâ raftan/xaridan hošam myaya.

 
*


----------



## Abbassupreme

Tisia said:


> It goes like this (If the 'Persian' word here imlpies Iranian not a Persian speaking person):
> 
> Formal: Man yek dokhtare Irani hastam, doost daaram digar Iraaniha ra bebinam, az boodan ba doostaanam lazzat mibaram va az kharid hosham mi'aayad.
> 
> Informal: Man ye dokhtare Ironi hastam, doost daaram digar Ironiha ro bebinam, az boodan ba doostaanam lazzat mibaram va az kharid hosham miaad.
> 
> Regards
> Tisia



Hosham?!  I wouldn't go with _hosham_.  I think a better transliteration would be "khosham" or "xosham."  Granted, the "kh" sound may be difficult to pronounce for those who aren't speakers of Arabic, Hebrew, Persian, and other such languages that have such a sound in their languages' phonology, but we might as well _write_ it correctly.  Oh, and I think that, at least in the informal (by which I'm assuming you mean colloquial or _spoken_ Persian), it would be better to write "Iraanihaa ye digeh ro bebinam."  And "lezzat" is most _certainly _NOT pronounced as "lazzat", at least in Iranian Persian.  It feels a bit "off" to me, but I generally agree with the translation.


----------



## Abbassupreme

Ok, I'm gonna take a stab at this.  By the way, this is how I believe it is to be best translated in SPOKEN Persian.
"I'm a persian girl, I like meeting other persians & I like being with my friends.  I like going shopping, too!" would be translated thusly, though:

"Man ye dokhtar e Iraani-am.  Az aashnaa shodan baa Iraani haa ye digeh khosham miyaad va dust daaram baa dust-haam vaqt begzarunam.  Kheyli ahl e kharid ham hastam."

My apologies to any future posters for any errors you may see in this translation, but this is the first translation that came to mind.  I changed the English version of this ever so slightly because the grammar was a bit off.  One can't say that he or she likes doing this and this _and_ this!  The correct way to say this would be to say that "One likes doing this, this, and this."


----------



## Bienvenidos

Abbassupreme said:


> Hosham?!  I wouldn't go with _hosham_.  I think a better transliteration would be "khosham" or "xosham."  Granted, the "kh" sound may be difficult to pronounce for those who aren't speakers of Arabic, Hebrew, Persian, and other such languages that have such a sound in their languages' phonology, but we might as well _write_ it correctly.



Hi Abba 

Wouldn't you agree that the:

"h" in *xošam *

is a much lighter, and a completely different, sound than the 

"x" in *kâqaz (paper)* Speaking about the transliterated form, of course.

Anyway, just wanted to see what you think. I think, for the most part, the consonants are pronounced the same in Afghanistan and Iran. 

  *Xodâ fez


*


----------



## linguist786

What does "lezzat" mean literally? Something like "excitement"?


----------



## Abbassupreme

Bienvenidos said:


> Hi Abba
> 
> Wouldn't you agree that the:
> 
> "h" in *hošam *
> 
> is a much lighter, and a completely different, sound than the
> 
> "x" in *kâxaz (paper)* Speaking about the transliterated form, of course.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to see what you think. I think, for the most part, the consonants are pronounced the same in Afghanistan and Iran.
> 
> *Xodâ fez*


 
Hi, Bienvenidos,

No, I don't agree.  There is no "x" sound in the Iranian Persian pronounciation of kâghaz.  I write kâghaz thusly, because it's _supposed_ to be pronounced as the French pronounce their r's and the Arabs pronounce the letter 
غ
Now, Iranians, apparently, don't necessarily pronounce "gheyn" that way, and may pronounce "gheyn" the same way that they pronounce "qaaf", which I choose to differentiate from the "gh" sound by using a "q".  Nothing necessarily new, of course.  Anyway, there is no "soft" form for saying "x" or "kh" as far as I know.  "Gh" is the closest thing to a "soft" "x" that I can think of, but I'm sure you already know that no one writes "khosh/xosh" as "ghosh"!

lezzat=pleasure.  I'm about 99.9% confident in saying that it is an Arabic loanword, just because it sounds like one.  I have no idea how it is written in Persian, but I'm guessing that it's probably going to be written with an Arabic form of "z" (what with there being 4 different ways of writing "z" in the Perso-Arabic alphabet)  "Lezzat bordan"= literally, "to take pleasure"

Qorbunet, Bienvenidos Jaan,
Kaveh


----------



## Tisia

Abbassupreme said:


> Hosham?! I wouldn't go with _hosham_. I think a better transliteration would be "khosham" or "xosham." ...............


 
Ops, sorry that is a misspell. I definitely mean 'khosham'. The reason I have it at two places mentioned is that the informal version is a copy-paste of the formal one. Any way, your Persian is definitely better than mine since Persian is not my mother tongue and have never lived in Iran The reason I pronounced 'lezzat' as 'lazzat' might come from the fact that I speak Arabic and have lived in Arabic countries for a some time.  

Best Regards
Tisia


----------



## Tisia

linguist786 said:


> What does "lezzat" mean literally? Something like "excitement"?


 
Hi

Lezzat comes from the infinitive verb 'lezzat bordan' which means 'to enjoy/ to like'. 

Regadrs
Tisia


----------



## Bienvenidos

Abbassupreme said:


> Hi, Bienvenidos,
> 
> No, I don't agree.  There is no "x" sound in the Iranian Persian pronounciation of kâghaz.  I write kâghaz thusly, because it's _supposed_ to be pronounced as the French pronounce their r's and the Arabs pronounce the letter



Ah I feel kind of embarrassed , I'm sorry, let me tell you what I meant.

First off, transliteration is not my forte.  Secondly, I retract my previous erroneous spelling and agree that it is "gh;" what I meant is the sound of the *h, *not the sound of the letter, when you say it to yourself, the way your tongue touches the back of your mouth:

When I say *kaqaz (kaghaz), *my tongue moves to a place farther back in my mouth than when I say *xo**šam,*so that's why I thought it was more like the English H in this clase. But I'm no expert at phonology so I'll leave it at that.

Sorry for the confusion. 



Tisia said:


> Any way, your Persian is definitely better than mine since Persian is not my mother tongue and have never lived in Iran
> 
> Best Regards
> Tisia



I never would have believed it!  What is your native language? You speak so many!  My Persian is deteriorating because I've lived in the US for all my life so I only have my family to listen to...they all talk in Persian all the time so I don't get to hear many other dialects other than that of Afghanistan.


----------



## linguist786

Tisia said:


> Hi
> 
> Lezzat comes from the infinitive verb 'lezzat bordan' which means 'to enjoy/ to like'.
> 
> Regadrs
> Tisia


 


Abbassupreme said:


> lezzat=pleasure. I'm about 99.9% confident in saying that it is an Arabic loanword, just because it sounds like one. I have no idea how it is written in Persian, but I'm guessing that it's probably going to be written with an Arabic form of "z" (what with there being 4 different ways of writing "z" in the Perso-Arabic alphabet) "Lezzat bordan"= literally, "to take pleasure"
> 
> Qorbunet, Bienvenidos Jaan,
> Kaveh


Thanks.

We use the same word in Urdu. It means the same thing too 
The immediate example I can think of is in the context of commiting sins.
If we want to say something like "There is a lot of pleasure/excitement in commiting sins", we would use the word "lazzat"


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Abbassupreme said:


> Hi, Bienvenidos,
> lezzat=pleasure. I'm about 99.9% confident in saying that it is an Arabic loanword, just because it sounds like one. I have no idea how it is written in Persian, but I'm guessing that it's probably going to be written with an Arabic form of "z" (what with there being 4 different ways of writing "z" in the Perso-Arabic alphabet) "Lezzat bordan"= literally, "to take pleasure"


 
In Arabic it's لذة so it must be لذت in Persian.
I don't know if it's a common word in Arabic (I don't think so) but another word from the same root is very common: لذيذ , meaning delicious" (normally a food or a drink).


----------



## Abbassupreme

DrLindenbrock said:


> In Arabic it's لذة so it must be لذت in Persian.
> I don't know if it's a common word in Arabic (I don't think so) but another word from the same root is very common: لذيذ , meaning delicious" (normally a food or a drink).


 
Laziz . . . . sounds familiar.  I forgot what context it's used for, but I KNOW that we use it for something.  I think it may be a way of saying "precious" or "adorable".  I also don't know if it's common in Arabic, but I wouldn't be surprised if the Arabs don't use it anymore.  Apparently there are a lot of Arabic loanwords in various languages (Persian, Turkish and Urdu, to name a few) that, really, aren't used by Arabic-speakers of the modern day any longer.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Abbassupreme said:


> Apparently there are a lot of Arabic loanwords in various languages (Persian, Turkish and Urdu, to name a few) that, really, aren't used by Arabic-speakers of the modern day any longer.


 
Yes you're right.
I know that  لذيذ is definitely used in Modern Standard Arabic (MSA) / العربية الفصحة , but I don't know if it's used in the various dialects.


----------



## Tisia

Hi

Laziz is the same as 'khoshmazeh' which is 'delicious' in English. 'Laziz' is used when pointing at a delicios food, like: 'In ghazaa laziz hast' but 'laziz' is rarely used in Persian now. We would say 'In ghazaa khoshmazeh hast' (This food is delicious). In Persian grade-one books, there is one lesson about this. I don't remember well but I think there they pronounce 'lezzat' as 'lazzat'. I used to prounounce the word 'tarjameh' (translation) as 'tarjomeh' which is more common in Persian but in the same text books I saw that it is pronounced the Arabic way as 'tarjameh'. These words might come from Arabic but when they come into another culture they take on another sound. For me it is easier and less energy-consuming  to say 'lezzat' and 'tarjomeh' than 'lazzat' and 'tarjameh'. 


Regards
Tisia


----------



## linguist786

DrLindenbrock said:


> Yes you're right.
> I know that لذيذ is definitely used in Modern Standard Arabic (MSA) / العربية الفصحة , but I don't know if it's used in the various dialects.


العربية الفصحى


----------



## DrLindenbrock

linguist786 said:


> العربية الفصحى


Yep, right!  

And I agree with you Tisia, I've noticedlots of those changes even as a non-native. By the way, I always heard "tarjome"  . "Tarjama" must only be on textbooks... ​​​


----------



## Bienvenidos

*Afghanistan: Tarjama

Each a  is pronounced as "uh" in bus

  *


----------



## panjabigator

Hmm, I feel like I say /tarjuma/!  Linguist, how do I say it!


----------



## linguist786

I personally (in Urdu/Hindi) pronounce it:

_tarjuma_

(first a = u in bus
u = oo in look
final a = a in cat)

(with the stress on the first syllable)


----------



## cherine

DrLindenbrock said:


> In Arabic it's لذة so it must be لذت in Persian.
> I don't know if it's a common word in Arabic (I don't think so) but another word from the same root is very common: لذيذ , meaning delicious" (normally a food or a drink).


Yes, the word ladhídh (dh= th in "that") is an Arabic word meaning delicious. It's mostly, if not solely, used with food, but we don't use it much with this meaning in colloquial Arabic of Egypt; we use it to describe "sweet" people   A nice, agreable person would be ladhídh (feminine: ladhídha, plural: lodhádh).

The word ladh-dha لذة means pleasure. It's used in formal/classical/MSA Arabic more than in colloquial. It can mean pleasure (as in sexual context) or sweet taste لذة الطعم ladh-dhatu' Ta3m.



*Moderator note:*
*This thread is very interesting, and I myself enjoyed it a lot, but I hope we won't go too much off-topic.*
*For those interested in discussing the pronounciation or meaning of other terms (like tarjama, tarjuma...) please open a new thread.*


----------

